#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  wat is er gebeurt met de MEM thread?

## showband

wat is er gebeurt met de MEM thread?

ik kan hem niet vinden.

voor de geheugensteun:
HBO te makkelijk met diploma's - DePers.nl

Ik moet nu een nieuwe thread maken.

----------


## moderator

euh...geen idee! Kan 'm ook niet vinden.

Iemand die beter zoekt en het linkje even plaatst?

Ik heb gezocht op HBO, diploma, fraude

tot op heden zonder positief resultaat, kan me ook niet herinneren dat dit onderwerp naar het digihalla is geschoten.

----------


## DJ-Jan

De link:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/org...haarlem-2.html

Via google gevonden, thread is inderdaad naar de verre digihalla

----------


## Robert H

InHolland heeft kennelijk een vriendje bij J&H, helaas kun je op internet bijna niets onopgemerkt houden ;-)

----------


## showband

en toch is het objectieve berichtgeving.

en relevant: (de opleiding staat nog op de site)
http://www.inholland.nl/mediaenenter...management.htm

dat zijn de mensen die je in je mailbox tegenkomt met offerteaanvragen, op festivals enz. Ik vind een discussie hierover relevant. En wil hem toch bijhouden met recente gegevens.

http://www.ad.nl/ad/nl/1000/Nieuws/a...nwaardig.dhtml
_"Vier opleidingen van hogeschool Inholland verliezen  mogelijk hun accreditatie en kunnen waarschijnlijk een financiële boete  tegemoetzien. Dat staat in een rapport van de Inspectie van het  Onderwijs dat in het bezit is van het ANP. 

De Inspectie concludeert dat niet alleen studenten aan de vijf  onderzochte opleidingen die via een alternatieve route afstudeerden, een  ondeugdelijk diploma hebben ontvangen. Ook reguliere studenten kregen  diploma's die het hbo onwaardig zijn. Bij de onderzochte opleidingen  kreeg 39 procent van de afgestudeerden volgens de inspectie de afgelopen  jaren onrechtmatig een diploma.

Vier van de vijf opleidingen  werden aangemerkt als zeer zwak, namelijk Bedrijfseconomie in Haarlem,  Commerciële economie in Diemen, Media en Entertainmentmanagement in  Haarlem en Vrijetijdsmanagement in Diemen."




_blog:
http://liesbethtettero.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/
_"Ik was docent aan de communciatieopleiding van Inholland. De opleiding  MEM bestond alleen nog bij een andere vestiging. We mochten het van het  management geen Joop vd Ende-studies of Eftelingkunde noemen. De  afstuderende leuk-studente presenteerde haar concept, iets wat mensen  moest trekken omdat het leuk was. Of liever, omdat zij het leuk vond. Ik  weet nog dat ik verbijsterd was omdat iemand na  in theorie  vier  jaar studie geen betere onderbouwing bij haar stellingen wist te  bedenken. En dat ze daar zelf absoluut niets raars in zag, zij was op  haar beurt verbijsterd over het eindoordeel: gezakt."_

http://opinie.volkskrant.nl/artikel/...dieuze_grillen

----------


## showband

http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/5288/...adeclaim.dhtml

*Oud-studenten Inholland beraden zich over schadeclaim

*_Een groep oud-studenten van Inholland wil een schadevergoeding van de hogeschool voor hun hbo-onwaardige diploma's. 'We beraden ons op juridische stappen', zegt voorzitter Guy Hendricks van het Interstedelijk Studenten Overleg (ISO)._

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/5288/...adeclaim.dhtml
> 
> *Oud-studenten Inholland beraden zich over schadeclaim*
> 
> _Een groep oud-studenten van Inholland wil een schadevergoeding van de hogeschool voor hun hbo-onwaardige diploma's. 'We beraden ons op juridische stappen', zegt voorzitter Guy Hendricks van het Interstedelijk Studenten Overleg (ISO)._



Dit lijkt me overigens volledig correct als ze dit zouden doen. De studenten hebben ter goede trouw ingeschreven voor een ge-acrediteerde opleiding waar een diploma aan vast zit. Als gaande dit traject blijkt dat deze bewuste (en overige) opleiding(en) NIET diploma-waardig zijn, is er sprake mis misleiding, bedrog etc. 

Dubbel zuur als je als in het laatste jaar van de opleiding zit.

----------


## showband

yep, nog meer zuur als je nog 1,5 jaar moet en alsnog wel een bruikbaar HBO papier wil halen.... bij studietijdoverschrijding met terugwerkende kracht Bruin-1 zijn boetevoorstel door je r**t geduwd krijgt. 

Kun je nog 'es een paar rooien boete betalen ook... :Cool: 

(weet je nog: http://www.ad.nl/ad/nl/1000/Nieuws/a...er-lenen.dhtml)

----------


## @lex

> Dit lijkt me overigens volledig correct als ze dit zouden doen. De studenten hebben ter goede trouw ingeschreven voor een ge-acrediteerde opleiding waar een diploma aan vast zit. Als gaande dit traject blijkt dat deze bewuste (en overige) opleiding(en) NIET diploma-waardig zijn, is er sprake mis misleiding, bedrog etc. 
> 
> Dubbel zuur als je als in het laatste jaar van de opleiding zit.



Even heel lullig:

Als ik jou - HRS - zou bedriegen of misleiden (ik verhuur je een DAP set als EAW of een handtafel als Grand MA) en je zou er tijdens dit bedrog achterkomen zou je de politie bellen en stampij maken. Je zou niet afwachten tot de rekening na je klus op de deurmat valt.

De parallel:

Er is al bekend geworden dat de studenten het een 'erg makkelijke' oleiding vonden. Je kan je op gegeven moment dan gaan afvragen of je daarop geen actie moet ondernemen.

Ik heb een HBO opleiding en ben actief geweest in een soort studenten-OR en ik weet: als studenten vragen hebben over wat dan ook op een opleiding dan zijn er meer dan voldoende mogelijkheden dit aanhangig te maken. Daarnaast kan je altijd de media zoeken of consumentenbonden e.d.

Achteraf gaan schreeuwen dat je het er niet mee eens bent is wat mij betreft een paar jaar te laat.

@lex

----------


## showband

http://www.ad.nl/ad/nl/1012/Binnenla...-slimmer.dhtml

zijn we net aan het bekomen van de schandalen over het NON-niveau van nederlandse HBO"s

gaan we staan juichen hoe slim de jongeren zijn " want er studeren er zo veel af"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## rinus bakker

Over 30 jaar kun je vanuit de zandbak zo naar het HBO,
want dan is de eis aan de leerstof tot dat niveau gedaald.

Op de HTS leer je nu, 
wat je 25 jaar geleden op de MTS zou moeten weten.
En dan dan hebben we het niet over d, t en dt,
of de wortel uit 41, maar pure techniek kennis.
Krachten, momenten, spanningen enz.
Dat zoek je maar op in een boek (want de te-lage-graad-leraar weet het ook niet).

Maar alle l*lkoek die je bij elkaar verzonnen hebt 
kun je nu wel perfect in een presentatie bij elkaar breien
en dat daarna aan de andere onkundigen voorhouden.

En daarmee is de weg naar het 'management' en/of de politiek mooi geplaveid.
Want zand in de bak is nodig om droge voeten te houden -
een essentieel, fundamenteel en existentieel Nederlands probleem.

----------


## showband

MEM maakt flink reclame.

ik citeer wat wervende teksten:
http://indepraktijk.inholland.nl/int...en-music-hall/
“Stagiairs *worden bij ons ingeschakeld als volwaardig medewerker* met een eigen talenpakket.” volgens Loek Buter Eventmanager Heineken Music Hall
ik lees "je wordt uitgenomen"

http://indepraktijk.inholland.nl/int...evrijdingspop/
Het Plein van de Vrijheid is een festival in een festival en wordt geheel door studenten van Inholland georganiseerd. Sterker, degene die het vanuit Bevrijdingspop coördineert, is een oudstudent van de opleiding Media en Entertainment Management. Dat laat wel zien hoe verweven Bevrijdingspop is met de opleiding.

ik lees:
MEM organiseert zelf het werk waar de uitstromers behoefte aan hebben. En doet daarin zelf de beoordeling van het niveau van hun opleiding.

----------


## showband

http://www.omroepwest.nl/nieuws/16-0...na-imagoschade

DEN HAAG -  Door het aanscherpen van de regels is het aantal geslaagden  van de opleiding Media & Entertainment Management op Hogeschool  InHolland in Den Haag stukken lager dan voorgaande jaren. Van de  ongeveer 200 studenten die dit jaar hadden kunnen afstuderen, mochten er  maar 22 het afstudeertraject in. Daarvan zijn er in deze ronde maar  twee geslaagd.

----------


## Aart Rietveld

Maar 1% van de studenten die daarvoor in aanmerking konden komen haalde een diploma?

Dan heb je als school wel iets uit te leggen... Zoiets kun je toch niet verkopen aan je leerlingen? Die gaan ongetwijfeld compensatie eisen. Als je zakt terwijl een groot deel van je medestudenten het wel haalt kun je je zelf de schuld geven maar nu? 

Wat kost een jaar of (of meer) extra studeren wel niet?

----------


## showband

het is zeker indicatief voor het niveau van de mensen die ze eerder/verder een diploma hebben gegeven.

overigens, van de oud leerlingen die een traject is aangeboden om hun examen/studie gratis over te doen om hun diploma inhoud te geven is letterlijk nul leerlingen er op in gegaan.

Ja kan dus nu wel gefundeerd stellen dat een MEM diploma van <2013 totaal waardeloos is.

----------

